# Maid agency



## dubaiherewecome (Aug 26, 2013)

Am bringing my maid over from Singapore. Can anyone recommend the name of an agent who can handle all the paperwork and tell me what I need to do? Many thanks


----------



## sid2160 (Jun 17, 2020)

*Universal Employment Agency*

Yeah, You can get help from Universal Employment Agency. So, If you need any information about a maid or maid agency. You just contact with them. They can help you.


----------

